# Signs too much time on hands



## amtc (10 Dec 2013)

I came up with one today - why is there a light in your fridge when you open the door but not one in your freezer?


----------



## The_Banker (10 Dec 2013)

I always wondered that...


----------



## delgirl (10 Dec 2013)

... and I've been looking for the bulb to replace it!


----------



## Purple (10 Dec 2013)

Yea, that's a bit like "What is an occasional table the rest of the time?"


----------



## DB74 (10 Dec 2013)

I'm pretty sure there is a light in my freezer. I'll check it out tonight and report back.

Bought it during the Celtic Tiger so it's fairly high-falutin


----------



## Purple (10 Dec 2013)

DB74 said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a light in my freezer. I'll check it out tonight and report back.
> 
> Bought it during the Celtic Tiger so it's fairly high-falutin


That's just crazy! You should take out the bulb in case the neighbours find out and become jealous.


----------



## Sunny (10 Dec 2013)

DB74 said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a light in my freezer. I'll check it out tonight and report back.
> 
> Bought it during the Celtic Tiger so it's fairly high-falutin



La-di-da!


----------



## Marion (10 Dec 2013)

No light in mine either. Obviously not posh enough!

But seriously it wouldn't make much sense  to have a light.

Just think about it.

Say for the likes of Nigella to be rooting around in a freezer in her night gown, what purpose would it serve?

You can't eat stuff directly from the freezer and look good eating it as she does from the illumination of  the fridge light.!

Marion


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Dec 2013)

Marion said:


> Say for the likes of Nigella to be rooting around in a freezer in her night gown, what purpose would it serve?
> Marion



The white stuff that Nigella has a likin' for is not in the freezer


----------



## Marion (10 Dec 2013)

She sure loves her cream 

what's a little aberration in ones life?

Team Nigella here

Marion


----------



## Purple (11 Dec 2013)

I won't hear a bad word said about that woman.the fact that even in the photos of her looking stressed and tired she's still utterly gorgeous has nothing to do with it.


----------



## cremeegg (11 Dec 2013)

Marion said:


> Just think about it.
> 
> Say for the likes of Nigella to be rooting around in a freezer in her night gown,
> 
> Marion



I won't be able to think about anything else all day


----------



## Betsy Og (11 Dec 2013)

cremeegg said:


> I won't be able to think about anything else all day


 
Like it


----------



## delgirl (12 Dec 2013)

Marion said:


> Say for the likes of Nigella to be rooting around in a freezer in her night gown, what purpose would it serve?


She was looking for Charlie's stash of cash in the fridge under cover of darkness, which he didn't allow her to touch!


----------



## Knuttell (12 Dec 2013)

When you spend more than five minutes wondering how they get the paint so incredibly smoothly applied to the door of 10 Downing st.


----------



## Knuttell (12 Dec 2013)

> After the IRA mortar attack in 1991, the original black oak door was replaced by a blast-proof steel one. Regularly removed for refurbishment and replaced with a replica, it is so heavy that it takes eight men to lift it.



Ok its made of steel so that explains it...


----------



## DB74 (12 Dec 2013)

Finally persuaded the wife to check the freezer and it does indeed have a light. She wouldn't let me shut her in to see if the light goes off when the door closes but I presume it does.


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2013)

DB74 said:


> Finally persuaded the wife to check the freezer and it does indeed have a light. She wouldn't let me shut her in to see if the light goes off when the door closes but I presume it does.



Lol


----------



## Seagull (17 Dec 2013)

DB74 said:


> Finally persuaded the wife to check the freezer and it does indeed have a light. She wouldn't let me shut her in to see if the light goes off when the door closes but I presume it does.


 
I think you need to find a convenient small child, they're more likely to fit.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Dec 2013)

Seagull said:


> I think you need to find a convenient small child, they're more likely to fit.



If the Mrs. can be made to fit in presumably he can too, well that's would happen in our house


----------

